# Painting and re-clear coating carbon fibre



## TJ400 (Feb 26, 2018)

How would i go about painting a number board on the rear section of this seat unit and then re-clear coating the whole thing? Id like to keep the ridge on the edge of the painted section as subtle as possible so any tips on that too.

Im thinking scotch the whole panel, mask and prime, basecoat the number board then clearcoat the whole thing im just concerned about seeing scratches from the scotch pad process in the final piece after re-clear coating


----------

